# Anyone see these?



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

This is from a government job, it was at a post office. They put out a tender for a complete replacement.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

oh my what happened? is that cpvc  i've never seen that boiler either.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

is that sched 80 636 or Ultravent?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

alberteh said:


> is that sched 80 636 or Ultravent?


Schedule 80 grey S636


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy **** balls. Looks like NTI chamber


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Most condensing boilers use the giovanni heat exchanger


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

sooo what happened? looks like a major failure of the safety components..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

???????


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Plumbworker said:


> sooo what happened? looks like a major failure of the safety components..


Probably bypassed safety controls not failures.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Olemissplumber said:


> Probably bypassed safety controls not failures.


Of course not... Nothing can ever fail. We have got to understand that your the most educated plumber known to man. Everyone else needs to bow down... Get in line people, we've got ourself a star.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> Of course not... Nothing can ever fail. We have got to understand that your the most educated plumber known to man. Everyone else needs to bow down... Get in line people, we've got ourself a star.


Most appliances have redundant safety features and its rare for them all to fail simultaneously.

Don't worry I'm one of the best a star if you wish.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Olemissplumber said:


> Don't worry I'm one of the best a star if you wish.


Hahahaha.... Oh hehehe. Hahahaha


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nothing left to even see what had happened.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

Evo is Hamilton engineering product. Excellent boiler using gianoni heat exchanger. And of cause this one was installed and serviced by a moron. Even the best boiler can be screwed up by unqualified installer. And having over 10 years of public works experience I know that only most inexperienced and unqualified LOWEST bidder gets the job in public sector.


----------

